# MTB-Rennen in Haltern(NRW-Cup)



## Der Yeti (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo, wollte mal nachhören, wer von euch auch in Haltern am NRW-Cup teilnimmt.
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (17. Mai 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei. Ist schließlich meine Heimrunde. Alleine mal ein Rennen direkt vor der Tür. Man was ein Luxus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (17. Mai 2007)

jo das stimmt allerdings, hasde denn mal bock vorher die runde zu inspizieren, sofern sie befahrbar ist??
komme aus marl und du?


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (18. Mai 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> jo das stimmt allerdings, hasde denn mal bock vorher die runde zu inspizieren, sofern sie befahrbar ist??
> komme aus marl und du?



Ich komme auch aus Marl. Klar sobald die Runde komplett fahrbar ist wollte ich mal mit ein paar Leuten die Strecke probefahren. Nicht das ich sie nicht schon kennen würde, aber Übung macht den Meister. Bzw. in meinem Fall ein besseres Ergebnis.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. Mai 2007)

Wo in Haltern ist den die Runde , an der Jugendherberge ?
Dülmen ist ja auch gleich um die Ecke und vor allem wann ist das Rennen.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (18. Mai 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Wo in Haltern ist den die Runde , an der Jugendherberge ?
> Dülmen ist ja auch gleich um die Ecke und vor allem wann ist das Rennen.



Das Rennen ist in Flasheim. Geht über den Dachs- und Rennberg und findet Sonntag den 10. Juni statt. Alle Infos findest du beim ATV Haltern auf deren Homepage.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. Mai 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Das Rennen ist in Flasheim. Geht über den Dachs- und Rennberg .



Da fahr ich doch jeden Sonntag, eine Woche nach Willingen das klingt gut. Werde mich mal schlau machen, vielleicht bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Wave (18. Mai 2007)

wo denn auf der homepage?! hier?:http://radsport.atv-haltern.de/

could not locate remote server...


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (18. Mai 2007)

Versuche es mal über diesen Link und klicke dich durch.


----------



## Der Yeti (18. Mai 2007)

soo, ich war mal heude am parkplatz des sus concordia, da wo auch der start sein soll....
bin dann neben dem tennisplatz hergefahren, aber habe dann den dachsberg überhaupt nicht gefunden lol,
bräuchte da mal nachhilfe...
@hammer: wo genau wohnst du? wann hast du zeit???
edit: a ja du wohnst also dahlbrede, google earth: das sind 3,5 km von mir( ich wohne saarlandstr.)
wird zeit dass wir mal zusammen fahren.
und @wave: www.atv-haltern.de, dann oben auf radsport...


----------



## Toni Montana (3. Juni 2007)

Ist ein Teil der Haard gesperrt am Renntag???

Wen ja wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (5. Juni 2007)

gute frage, ich denke der teil um dachs-und rennberg wird gesperrt sein, würde mich schon sehr wundern wenn nicht.

aber mal was anderes: @hammer: wollen wir vor dem rennen noch mal biken??
UND: Meint ihr dass ich besser mit nobbies fahren sollte, oder mit supersonic- geschwindigkeitskönigen


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (5. Juni 2007)

jetzt ist in der Haard schon mal was los und ich bin 600 km weit weg, schöne *******,
Yeti würde mich freun wenn du mir nächste Woche die Strecke zeigen könntest, hoffe das Rennen läuft gut für dich,
Reifen würde ich vorn MK und Hinten SK (beide SuperSonic) fahren aber ich bin ja nicht da  
ich steh ja eh mehr auf Marathon und dann 100 km da werde ich richtig warm


----------



## Der Yeti (5. Juni 2007)

jojo, das kann man sicher einrichten
und was die reifenwahl betrifft: die mk's sind noch nicht frei im handel erhältlichoder magst mir deinen für sonntag leihen??Jedenafalls  habe ich schon mal vorgesorgt und vorhin nen satz sk's supersonic bestellt, einer 400 g, der andere 399 g(der hats am telefon extra anchgewogen)
naja bis ich erst mal einen gefunden hatte, der mir die bis samstag schickt, hats au gedauert-.-
aber letztendlich doch nich leer ausgegangen
hoffe im übrigen auch, dass das rennen für mich gut läuft ich finde das vor allem gut, dass es da eine alterseinteilung gibt und ich bei den 1989er und 1990ern mitfahre, wobei das ja noch nix heißen muss.
Egal, komme eben vom straßentraining, und es sieht ganz danach aus, als ob meine form genau zum rennen top wird


----------



## hefra (5. Juni 2007)

Könnt ihr mal bitte etwas über die Strecke berichten? 
Schwere Abfahrten/Anstiege?
Welcher Belag? So schlammig wie Solingen wirds ja wohl nicht werden oder?

Schon mal danke, wir sehn uns im Rennen


----------



## xc-mtb (6. Juni 2007)

@Yeti:

Ich würde am Tag vor dem Rennen keine Reifen aufziehen die ich nicht kenne. Auch wenn sie noch so leicht sind. Wenn du die Nobbys gut kennst solltest du die nehmen. Experimente lieber im Training. 

Viel Erfolg

P.S.: Kann man wohl mit SemiSlicks fahren oder braucht man viel Profil?

Gruß

Matze


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (6. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> gute frage, ich denke der teil um dachs-und rennberg wird gesperrt sein, würde mich schon sehr wundern wenn nicht.
> 
> aber mal was anderes: @hammer: wollen wir vor dem rennen noch mal biken??
> UND: Meint ihr dass ich besser mit nobbies fahren sollte, oder mit supersonic- geschwindigkeitskönigen



Hatte viel um die Ohren und bin immer nur sponatn losgekommen und konnte mich daher noch nciht mit dir verabreden.
Was ist ganz spontan mit heute Nachmittag, so ab 17 Uhr?



hefra schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte etwas über die Strecke berichten?
> Schwere Abfahrten/Anstiege?
> Welcher Belag? So schlammig wie Solingen wirds ja wohl nicht werden oder?
> 
> Schon mal danke, wir sehn uns im Rennen



Also die Strecke ist seit gestern komplett fahrbar und wenn es nicht zu doll regnet, dann bleibt sie das auch. Die Anstige sind schon ganz ordentlich mit Steigungen bis 20%. Die Abfahrten sollte jeder schaffen, da gibt es keine größeren Schwierigkeiten. Vorsicht ist dennoch geboten, das sie zum Teil sehr wurzlig sind und das im Renntempo natürlich schnell zum Problem werden könnte.
Selbst wenn es regnet wird die Strecke nicht ansatzweise so schlammig wie in Solingen, da die Haard einen sehr sandigen Boden hat.



xc-mtb schrieb:


> @Yeti:
> 
> Ich würde am Tag vor dem Rennen keine Reifen aufziehen die ich nicht kenne. Auch wenn sie noch so leicht sind. Wenn du die Nobbys gut kennst solltest du die nehmen. Experimente lieber im Training.
> 
> ...




Ist es trocken, dann kann man mit SemiSlicks fahren, aber nach der Wetterprognose würde ich lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (6. Juni 2007)

..ihr habs gut, unsereiner darf schon um 8:35 starten  , aber dafür hab ich im grunde ne strecke ohne größere spuren  
mal schauen ob malkmus mich noch in die richtig klasse steckt, denn lizenz bin ich denn doch nicht


----------



## Der Yeti (6. Juni 2007)

jau das geht schon um 8:30 los-.-
egal...
ps: heute sind schon meine geschwindigkeitskönige gekommen: 1 tag lieferzeit 

naja bin heute schon gefahren und bin überzeugt, ich denke ich werde in haltern fahren...
@hammer: mist zu spät gesehen-.-
wie wärs mit mit nächster woche??
morgen fahre ichs chon mit den besorgten bikern inner haard, freittag bin ich weg und samstag habe ich zu tun.


----------



## Wave (6. Juni 2007)

Mal kurz ab vom Thema da ich keine Lust auf PM hab...

Markus, hast du vllt mal Lust und Zeit mir im August ein paar Routen in und um Marl/Haardt/GE zu zeigen? (Hintergrund: Bin dann wieder in GE in der Schule und hab ab 16:00 Uhr "Langeweile")


----------



## Der Yeti (8. Juni 2007)

jippie morgen gehts schon los, war heute mal kurz gucken, und sah net schlecht aus:
die waren gerade dabei die büsche am tennisplatz zu stutzen

außerdem haben sie schon ein bike-sport-news banner angebracht...

hoffe és gibt morgen keine gewitter...man sieht sich beim rennen


----------



## Toni Montana (8. Juni 2007)

Morgen ist doch nichts los, oder???


----------



## Der Yeti (9. Juni 2007)

morgen, doch schon, heute ist die bdr-sichtung im slalom und im trial
morgen sind dann die ganzen rennen

hier könnt ihr übrigends mal checken, wer euch morgen so alles überholen wird http://www.malkmus-timing.de/Haltern/hal07_alfa.php 

viel glück euch allen!


----------



## Toni Montana (9. Juni 2007)

Also Morgen schaue ich mir dat auch mal an!!!

Freu Freu


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (10. Juni 2007)

So ich bin wieder zu Hause, nach dem ich kurz im Krankenhaus vorbei schauen mußte. Dazu später mehr, denn erstmal möchte ich dem ATV Haltern einen riesen Lob aussprechen. Die Runde war super, so stelle ich mir das vor! 
Auch die Organisation war toll und das Wetter hat ja dann auch noch mitgespielt.
Kommen wir nun kurz zu einem kleinen Rennbericht. Wie es in der Hobbyklasse üblich ist, fahren wir nur 40 min. Das heißt also vom Start aus bis ins Ziel am Anschlag fahren, was aber bei der Strecke echt Spaß gemacht hat. Ich glaube man ist doch schon ziemlich masochistisch veranlagt. 
Es lief auch recht ordentlich. Am ersten Anstieg konnte ich einige Plätze gut machen, hatte ja auch schließlich meine Fangemeinde bei meinem Heimrennen dabei und da darf man sich dann ja auch nicht Lumpen lassen. Der erste Downhill verlief dann auch super, ok Heimvorteil halt. Seelisch dann schon auf den zweiten Anstieg vorbereitet. Ich wußte ja was kommt. Denn der Anstieg war relativ lang und nach dem ein kurzes Flachstück kam, wollte er es dann mit >16% und zum Teil losem Untergrund noch mal wissen. Der Downhill breitet dann weniger Problem, obwohl das Hinterrad auf der sehr schnellen Abfahrt mehr in der Luft war als am Boden. Tja das mußte schon ordentlich Prügel von den Wurzeln einstecken. Nun ging es im Verhältnis zu den ersten Kilometern "gemütlich" Richtung Start/Ziel. Um nun auf den Sportplatz (Zielberiech) zu kommen mußte mein eine kurze aber sehr steile Rampe hoch, die aber so sandig war, das man dort nur schiebend hoch kam. Mein Vordermann glaubte aber es geht auch anders und ist im Hang hängen geblieben und ich wollte aber gerade mit Schwung abspringen und hoch rennen. Tja da bin ich dann leicht in ihn rein und dabei habe ich mir dann das große Kettenblatt in mein Schienbein gehauen. Aber wie heißt es so schön, ein Indianer kennt kein Schmerz und ein Mountainbiker schon gar nicht! 
Also die nächsten beiden Runden in Angriff genommen. Klar war man kurz aus dem Tritt, aber nach einigen Metern ging es wieder. Nach zwei weitern ähnlich verlaufenden Runden, außer dass die Überholmanöver seltener wurden und ich zu dem schon von den nach mir gestarteten Senioren überholt wurde, bin ich nach knapp 47 min völlig fertig aber hoch zufrieden ins Zielgekommen.
Es war einfach nur ein geiles Rennen!
Im Ziel habe ich mir dann auch mal mein Wunde angeschaut und mir gedacht, hm gehst doch mal kurz zum Sani. Der hat dann alles gereinigt und meinte nur, es wäre wohl doch besser mal kurz im Krankhaus vorbei zuschauen. Die haben dann kurz Nadel und Faden geholt und mich mit 3 Stichen verarztet. Aber das schlimmste neben der Spritze kommt noch , ich darf eine Woche lang nicht Biken. 
In Belgien nächsten Sonntag sollte, sofern nichst schief geht und ich artig bin, meinem Start nichts im Wege stehen!


----------



## Der Yeti (10. Juni 2007)

jau also das lob hat sich der atv wirklich verdient!
Abgesehen von den teils planlosen Leuten die da rumliefen, von denen mir erst der 7.te sagen konnte, wo die Anmeldung sich befand, war alles sehr fein.
Nun auch ein kurzer rennbericht von mir:

ich startete um 8:30 in der Funklasse der Junioren, und wurde am Start durch den abruppten Startschuss aus dem Halbschlaf gerissen.

ich rechnete damit, dass noch etwas Zeit bis zum Startschuss vergehen würde, denn der Sprecher meinte:" Start in Kürze!" und dann schon "Peng".

Ich war gerade damit beschäftigt, meinen Tacho an zu machen

Bin dann aber auch direkt zügig weg gekommen, und konnte auch Anschluss halten.

Am ersten Berg trennte sich direkt die Spreu vom Weizen, und man sah, wer schon mal MTB gefahren war und wer nicht.

Es war so ziemlich alles dabei: Angefangen bei falschen Schalten, bis hin zum Sandhügel vor dem Ziel, den man übrigends doch befahren konnte lieber Hammer

Aber ohne Technik läuft da halt nix

Aber weiter im Renngeschehen.

Am Berg musste ich reißen lassen, aber hatte schon 10 Fahrer hinter mir gelassen, es bildete sich vorne also eine Spitzengruppe von 4 Leuten, dahinter dann Ich, und dahinter dann der Rest.

Es dauerte fast eine ganze Runde, bis ich mich zu den ersten 4 vorkämpfen konnte, aber glücklicher Weise konnte ich mich im Windschatten erholen.

Ich war schon auf der 2.ten Runde, als ich beim Downhill, wie schon das ganze Rennen über, sehr viel Zeit gegenüber allen Fahrern meiner Klasse gut machen konnte, und überraschender Weise sehr dicht am Hinterrad des 2. Fahrers meine Gruppe klebte.

Wir schossen zusammen den DH runter, bis ich in einer Kurve zu schnell war, bzw. mir die Sicht auf die Strecke durch meinen Vordermann verborgen blieb.

Ich schoss gerade aus in das Unkraut.

Glücklicher Weise konnte ich mich wieder aufrappeln und die Verfolgung aufnehmen.

Nun war ich an 5ter Stelle, denn der Sturz hatte 15 Sekunden gekostet.

Der Abstand auf meinen Vordermann betrug nur 5 Sekunden, die ich im Nu wieder auf dem Downhill aufholte.

Nun kam als letzter Berg des Rennens noch der rennberg auf mich zu.

Auch hier war ich wieder vom Pech verfolgt, und erlitt an steiler Stelle einen Kettenklemmer, den ich aber nach 10 Sekunden behoben hatte.

Wieder war ich an 5ter Stelle, und musste mittlerweile schon sehr beißen, aufgrund der enormen Steigung.

Zum Ende des Rennens, konnte ich mir Nr.4 noch greifen, und erreichte Nr.3 100 m vor dem ominösen Sandhügel, den hammer oben schon erwähnt hatte.

mein Plan war mit Karacho Anlauf zu nehmen, und den Berg hoch zu schießen, um eine Menge Geschwindigkeit für die letzten Meter mit zu nehmen.

Doch mein Plan scheiterte, denn mein Vordermann klickte aus, und rannte den Berg hoch.

Fast wäre mir das gleiche Schicksaal ereilt wie dir, ich konnte aber noch rechtzeitig abbremsen.

Nach dem Sprung wollte ich mir meinen Vordermann noch zurecht legen, doch ich vergaß, dass das Ziel nicht da war, wo der Start war, sondern direkt auf dem Sportplatz...fragt mich nicht wie man das auf der ersten Runde nicht realisieren kann, aber ich war wohl so geschlaucht ob der harten Strecke, dass ich in meiner Welt fuhr und für 40 Minuten den Rest vergaß.

Wie auch immer, ich rollte hinter dem 3. Platzierten ins Ziel.
Letztendlich bleibt mir für mein erstes Rennen die Holzmedaille angereichert mit einer Menge Erfahrung aus dem Rennen, und einigen schönen Eindrücken harten, aber schönen Strecke

Ich werde sicher nächstes Jahr, sofern es wieder ein Rennen geben wird, mit von der Partie sein.

Grüße Alex


----------



## hefra (10. Juni 2007)

Ich bin auch heile in Ziel gekommen.

Der zweite Anstieg war schon übel, vorallem wegen der Hitze die da stand.

Auch von mir ein Lob an den Veranstallter.

@Bonnekessel was ist denn mit deiner Gabel passiert? Ich war verwundert als ich dich auf dem Berg gesehen habe. Bis ich dann gehört habe, dass du wohl eine Defekte Gabel hast. Ist die Kilo gebrochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (11. Juni 2007)

in Anhang an den letzten Post, möchte ich noch bemerken, dass die Reba mit ner vernünftigen Abstimmung für das Rennen gestern optimal war.

Man hat förmlich den Vorsprung der gegner dahin schwinden sehen, wenn man auf dem Downhill durch die Gabel geführt wurde (nur eine kleine hommage)

Mich hat außerdem gewundert, dass dort so viele kilos an bikes waren...für mich eine Gabel die in einem CC-Rennen nichts verloren hat(siehe bonnekessel)

Die anderen Kilos, zb die an dem total prollig aufgebauten schwarzen FRM, mit goldenen Teilen hat wahrscheinlich so wie so noch keinen Singletrail dieser Welt gesehen.
Das Bike wurde nur von einem Punkt zum anderen geschoben, bzw. gerollt.
Und jedes Mal saß jemand anderes drauf

Vielleicht konnte man sich das ja mieten, um so n bissl zu posen


----------



## xc-mtb (11. Juni 2007)

Gibt es schon irgendwo Fotos?

Sonst war es schön bis auf die RIESIGkleinen Schilder die zur Veranstaltung geführt haben. 

Viele der Elite waren übrigens nicht so erfreut das man die Strecke nich abfahren durfte. Das sollte vorher bekannt gegeben werden und dann Trainingszeiten ermöglicht werden.

Sonst bin ich mit den Tufos hinten gut klar gekommen. Vorne hab ich mich für nen SpeedKing entschieden, da er im Sand etwas besser führt.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (11. Juni 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Viele der Elite waren übrigens nicht so erfreut das man die Strecke nich abfahren durfte. Das sollte vorher bekannt gegeben werden und dann Trainingszeiten ermöglicht werden.



Kann ich verstehen, aber zwischen den Rennen wäre es doch bestimmt möglich gewesen, oder?
Ich persönlich fand es gut, das man keinen der nicht zum Rennen gehört hat auf die Strecke gelassen hat. Auf der Rennstrecke habe nämlich nur die Fahrer des Rennens was zu suchen. Auch wenn viele, die sich die Strecke besichtigen wollen, versuchen möglichst viel Platz zu lassen, so sind sie dann leider trotzdem immer mal wieder im Weg. Habe ich persönlich leider schon feststellen müssen.


----------



## Der Yeti (11. Juni 2007)

ja das stimmt, auch ich habe am sportplatz viele fahrer gesehen die sich eingefahren ahben, während andere Klassen im Renne waren-ich finde, das ist das allerletzte

Ich kam mit meinen speekings super klar

und zum thema einfahren: man konnte sich sehr wohl einfahren.
ich war um halb 8 da und um halb 9 war mein rennen. 
ich konnte vorher die komplette strecke abfahren, und häufig war auch zwischen den rennen genügend zeit, die strecke zu besichtigen.


----------



## xc-mtb (11. Juni 2007)

Die Ordner haben sehr rüde reagiert wenn andere Fahrer auf der Strecke fahren. Man hätte es durchsagen können wenn es zwischen den Rennen geht.

Fahrer die aus Belgien und Holland kommen werden nicht schon um drei Uhr Nachts aufstehen um sich die Strecke um 8 anschauen zu können und dann erst um 14:00 Starten.
Ich hab nen Freund begleitet der schon um 11 gestartet ist. Sind dann um 9 die Strecke abgefahren. Bis 14 Uhr war dann noch sehr viel Zeit. Ich hatte also Glück. Für die anderen ist das einfach Mist und Unüblich.


----------



## Wave (11. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Die anderen Kilos, zb die an dem total prollig aufgebauten schwarzen FRM, mit goldenen Teilen hat wahrscheinlich so wie so noch keinen Singletrail dieser Welt gesehen.
> Das Bike wurde nur von einem Punkt zum anderen geschoben, bzw. gerollt.
> Und jedes Mal saß jemand anderes drauf
> 
> Vielleicht konnte man sich das ja mieten, um so n bissl zu posen





Der Yeti schrieb:


> ja das stimmt, auch ich habe am sportplatz viele fahrer gesehen die sich eingefahren ahben, während andere Klassen im Renne waren-ich finde, das ist das allerletzte



Mensch, halt mal den Ball flach! 

a) lass das mal den Besitzer des FRMs hier lesen 

b) was würdest du in meinem Fall tun wenn du um 14 Uhr start hast? Um 5 aufstehen, um 6 losfahren um dann um 8 uhr auf der strecke trainieren zu können? sicher nicht! muss auch sagen dass der Ton der Streckenposten sehr sehr rüde war (ob zu recht oder nicht lass ich mal offen)


----------



## Becci (11. Juni 2007)

so, dann kommen wir mal zum topic zurück  wer welche gabel fährt oder net tut ja nichts zur sache, hauptsache es macht spass, und das hat es!!!eine wirklich tolle strecke die bei der schwülen witterung noch ein wenig härter war..
schade war der frühe start meinerseits(aber sonntags sind um 7h die autobahnen dafür leer  ) aber ansonsten super orga, nette leute und ein tolles rennen  

man sieht sich in saalhausen


----------



## Der Yeti (11. Juni 2007)

ja ok wave, aber manche sachen müssen auch  mal auf den tisch
das mit dem einfahren mag nicht gut gelöst worden sein, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## M::::: (12. Juni 2007)

Ich fand das Rennen super ! Endlich mal kein stumpfes Forstweggeballer.
Vor "Kyrill" war die Rennbergabfahrt sogar noch ein Singletrail.

Das es für die Lizenzler keine Möglichkeit zum Abfahren gab ist natürlich ärgerlich.Das aber die langjährige und bescheuerte Praxis,währrend eines Rennens die Strecke abzufahren, unterbunden wird ist völlig richtig!
Gerade die Lizenzler hätten wohl auch kaum Verständnis dafür, wenn man ihnen im Rennen vor der Nase rumgurkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (12. Juni 2007)

Die meisten Lizenzler gurken allerdings nicht und haben etwas mehr Erfahrung wie man sich dabei verhält!


----------



## Der Yeti (12. Juni 2007)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ich fand das Rennen super ! Endlich mal kein stumpfes Forstweggeballer.
> Vor "Kyrill" war die Rennbergabfahrt sogar noch ein Singletrail.
> 
> Das es für die Lizenzler keine Möglichkeit zum Abfahren gab ist natürlich ärgerlich.Das aber die langjährige und bescheuerte Praxis,währrend eines Rennens die Strecke abzufahren, unterbunden wird ist völlig richtig!
> Gerade die Lizenzler hätten wohl auch kaum Verständnis dafür, wenn man ihnen im Rennen vor der Nase rumgurkt.



geeenau
hätte beinahe am sandhügel einen richtig fetten abflug gegeben, weil ein lizenzler oder ein anderer fahrer(mann) den sandhügel hoch fahren wollte, dies nicht geschafft hat, und dann auch noch den fahrer hiner sich nicht hat kommen sehen.
wäre der nicht rechtzeitig abgsprungen, wär das bös ausgegangen.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (12. Juni 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Die meisten Lizenzler gurken allerdings nicht und haben etwas mehr Erfahrung wie man sich dabei verhält!



Nichts gegen Lizenzler und einen Streit will ich hier auch nicht anfagen, aber leider sind meine Erfahrungen da ganz andere.
Daher ist es in meinen Augen vollkommen richtig nur die Teilnehmer des aktuellen Rennes auf die Strecke zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (12. Juni 2007)

Die Strecke fand ich diesmal o.k. und für ein
MTB-Rennen angemessen - auch für die Hobby Klassen!
Sonst ist mir auch nichts negativ aufgefallen.
Lob für den Veranstalter!

Einige Bilder hab ich unter:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
Mit der Zeit werden es noch ein paar mehr, ich muß sie erst noch bearbeiten...
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## checky (14. Juni 2007)

Fotos: http://www.photobello-image.de/070610-MTB-CupHalternMuster/index.html

@ Yeti,
komm mal wieder runter. Dein geseiere geht einem ziemlich auf den Keks. Ist ja schön, dass Du dein erstes Rennen erfolgreich bestritten hast, aber Du tust gerade so, als ob Du ein begnadeter alter Hase wärst & bei Gott .... dazu fehlt Dir ein Quantensprung.

Auch von mir ein Lob richtung Haltern. Endlich mal wieder ne Strecke die Spass macht (& das bei der Erstausrichtung), auch wenn ich mir gewünscht hätte, dass der kleine Hüpfer in der zweiten Abfahrt nicht abgesperrt gewesen wäre (der liegt doch soo schöön in der Linie), aber Kleinkram. In Summe ein klasse Rennen & ne würdige Strecke. Danke.
Und nächstes mal bitte nicht so schwül .. boah was bin ich geschmolzen


----------



## Der Yeti (14. Juni 2007)

wenn das so rüber gekommen ist tut es mir leid, ich versuche nur meine erfahrungen zu posten und meine eindrücke zu schildern, mehr nicht.
stolz bin ich auf meinen 4.ten platz schon aber so gut ist das au wieder net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (14. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> .
> stolz bin ich auf meinen 4.ten platz schon aber so gut ist das au wieder net



für ein erstes rennen schon  daran kann man arbeiten


----------



## xc-mtb (14. Juni 2007)

@Checky: Nen Quantensprung ist die kleinstmögliche Veränderung. Das wird häufig verwechselt!

Sonst war es sehr nett auch wenn ich in der letzten Runde echt im Sack war da ich zwischendurch 1,5 Runden ohne Flasche fahren musste.

Man sieht sich in Saalhausen, da sind etwas andere Startzeiten als in Haltern und Solingen, also daran denken. 

CU

Matze


----------



## M::::: (14. Juni 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Die meisten Lizenzler gurken allerdings nicht und haben etwas mehr Erfahrung wie man sich dabei verhält!



Lizenzler haben erstmal nur ne Lizenz,die sind nicht zwingend schlauer,nicht rücksichtsvoller und auch nicht automatisch erfahrener als die Hobby s. 
Ob mich nen Hobby oder ein Lizenzler im Rennen nervt, ist mir doch erstmal egal.
Mir ist die Situation in Solingen noch sehr präsent,wo ein späterer Podiumskandidat der A/B Elite-Klasse mitten auf der Strecke im laufenden Rennen einen Junior behindert hat.
Da es also Racer jeder Klasse hinkriegen, sich daneben zu benehmen,darf man sich also auch nicht wundern,wenn keiner mehr auf die Strecke darf.

Ich fänd s schöner wenn s über den Tag verteilt 2-3 mal die Möglichkeit gäbe die Strecke stressfrei abzufahren.


----------



## Der Yeti (14. Juni 2007)

finde ich auch, und hoffe, dass das in saalhausen etwas anders geregelt ist


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. März 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich bin auch heile in Ziel gekommen.
> 
> Der zweite Anstieg war schon übel, vorallem wegen der Hitze die da stand.
> 
> ...




Nein, es ist nichts gebrochen. 
Ist zwar schon ne Weile her aber trotzdem.

Es lag ein Montagefehler meinerseits vor. 

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. März 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Mich hat außerdem gewundert, dass dort so viele kilos an bikes waren...für mich eine Gabel die in einem CC-Rennen nichts verloren hat(siehe bonnekessel)




Wo ist dein Problem mit den Kilos? Ich habe auch schon andere Gabel gefahren und da den einen oder anderen Defekt gehabt. Ich bin von der Kilo überzeugt. Ein Dämpfer kann immer Mal verrecken.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Der Yeti (7. März 2008)

Gut, stimmt schon. Naja, so lange sie funzt, ist es gut, ich komm mit einer Reba aber auch überall runter
Wenigstens ist die Kilo leicht

Und Bonne, wieder in Haltern dabei? Habe ja gelesen, dass die Strecke dieses Jahr woanders hergeht Rennberg ist weggefallen( Das war der zweite längere Anstieg, der erste war der Dachsberg)
Für nähere Infos bitte mal hierauf www.atv-haltern.de gehen, und dann in Radsportabteilung wechseln


----------

